# Today's Random Photos



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

Sharing some phone pics I took today.....Cocoa attempting to reach the blackberries on the bank from the dry creek bed, my honey playing with the pigs, poor Stella panting from the heat. Poor babies are dying from the heat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone looks happy!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww piggies , they are cute  
Did anyone tell Cocoa that the creek bed is dry ? :laugh:
Poor Stella , i know just how she feels , the heat is horrendous lately 

If you don't mind me asking , in the first pic , what is that tower thingy ?


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

Trickyroo said:


> Aww piggies , they are cute
> Did anyone tell Cocoa that the creek bed is dry ? :laugh:
> Poor Stella , i know just how she feels , the heat is horrendous lately
> 
> If you don't mind me asking , in the first pic , what is that tower thingy ?


They build log homes on the property in front of us. That is a huge crane they use to lift the logs onto the trucks or to move the logs when they prebuild. Most of the time....it doesn't do anything but look ugly in the sky!


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

*Babies are so cute!*

Can't help myself...wish my phone took better pics. Motion pics are always blurry and it takes so long to take the pic the good moment is missed most of the time. Got a few decent ones of the new babies today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, thanks for sharing. 

With the head butting thing be careful, I see you are using your fist to headbutt play. 
It is cute when they are young, but they get bigger and that is a bad thing when mature.
Especially in a buck. That is a challenge to them and can create bad behavior later. even with Does ect.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Cute pigs! Are they AGH's? We have them and they are so fun!!!


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> So cute, thanks for sharing.
> 
> With the head butting thing be careful, I see you are using your fist to headbutt play.
> It is cute when they are young, but they get bigger and that is a bad thing when mature.
> Especially in a buck. That is a challenge to them and can create bad behavior later. even with Does ect.


Great advice! Thanks! The hubby has yet to learn these things. He didn't grow up with animals. This little guy headbutts everything including your legs so it will probably be a real issue when he gets bigger.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

milk and honey said:


> Cute pigs! Are they AGH's? We have them and they are so fun!!!


Yep! They are definitely fun. Got the pair from this great lady down in the Everett/Granite Falls area. :laugh: They are too fat! It's great they don't need grain, just pasture. But we do give them the milk now that the does kidded and they get lots of veggies/fruits from a produce stand near us, and from our own garden. Big piggies!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwww 

Beautiful !


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh for goodness sake! That was me! Are those Stormey's babies? You got some nice spots on the dark one!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Beautiful critters! Those pigs look like fun! But those new babies are most precious!!! ♥♥♥


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

milk and honey said:


> Oh for goodness sake! That was me! Are those Stormey's babies? You got some nice spots on the dark one!!!


Yes those are Stormy's babies.:laugh:

The dark one has 5 different colors...not sure how thats even possible. Anyways, would be nice to know what he will look like when he gets older. The white on has itty bitty black spots in random places, the skin color is black too so think he will end up with a few black spots that can be seen when he gets older. One big black spot right next to his balls. :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

FloatnRockRanch said:


> Great advice! Thanks! The hubby has yet to learn these things. He didn't grow up with animals. This little guy headbutts everything including your legs so it will probably be a real issue when he gets bigger.


Thanks.

Get a squirt gun and squirt him when he does that or pull his ear. 
Hopefully you can stop that bad habit.


----------

